# Student visa applying



## Yamini (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have one confusion for student visa for applying in Australia. Actually i already completed IELTS exam in Sep 2013. And i got only 5.5 band(each module have over 5.0 bands).First i had planning to go Canada but due to low bands now i am planning to apply Australia. Now let me know is this possible or not?
And yes, which colleges and courses i will get admission?
My education of part, I had completed B.E. in I.T. from Gujarat with first class in 2010. And now i am doing job in Surat.
Pls let me know is this possible or not?
And pls provide whole information related to this..
pls ASAP.


Thank you.


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

You can apply for any college of university you want to.

If you receive offer, your visa processing, whether conventional or SVP via university still requires that you are a Genuine Student, Genuine Temporary Entrant and have funds for both study and living costs.

You need to be clearer and more exact on what are your objectives?


----------



## SARAH.F (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello Yamini

I know your last post was from Dec 2013 so I hope this is still helpful. I just wanted to address and suggests some alternative English tests to apply for a student visa IN Australia. 

I gained this information directly from the Department of Immigration website.

From November 2014 the department will accept TOEFL iBT and the Pearson Test (PTE Academic) across Temporary Graduate, Skilled, Former Resident and Work and Holiday visa programmes. 

These are alternatives to IELTS & Occupational English Test. 

Student Visa applicants can continue to provide scores from IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic or Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE).

As I said...........I hope this is helpful & best of luck!!! 

CHEERS SARAH.F


----------

